# Price of hay and straw??



## Claiired (26 February 2010)

I'm moving yards and at the moment i get all my hay and straw included, but the place im moving to you've got to buy your own! 

How much does it cost for a big bale of hay and a big bale of straw?

Or if you buy the small bales of hay, how long does it last for 2 normal sized haynets?

Thanks!


----------



## MagicMelon (26 February 2010)

Ive just found a new supplier of hay (sorry, dont use straw). He charges £15 for one large round bale of hay.  But I had had quotes from other people of £25 for one bale! So it does vary.


----------



## miss_bird (26 February 2010)

You really need to shop around, as i have now got my round bales of haylage down to £10 as i am happy to have 2nd cut haylage, i was paying £50 for a 350kg square bale.
I pay £30 for the 6 string rectangle bales of straw.
Also remember prices will vary depending on where you are in the country


----------



## splashycob (26 February 2010)

Hi.  I use small bales of hay at £3.50 per bale and they fill about 4 hay nets - depends on how big your nets are and how greedy your ponies are!  The haylage bales I get are £25 for a big round one - delivered individually as I have no storage.  I get small bales of straw at £2.50 per bale which feels expensive but as my girls are deep littered is more cost effective than shavings.  Shop around if you can - but not always easy! xx


----------



## batty100 (26 February 2010)

Hi, we sell our bales of straw (small but heavy) at £1.50 and small hay at £2.20.  The hay usually gives 3 1/2 - 4 heavy haynets and our large round haylage is £15.00.  However, as Miss Bird says, prices vary according to where you are based and also the quality of hay (last year didn't give many people early cuts) and price of straw may well go up due to many farmers having shortages 'cos of the weather.


----------



## Blaise (27 February 2010)

I've got my girls on 2 different yards and pay £20 for a round bale of hay at one yard and £30 for a big square bale at the other so it does vary. My filly has 2 big haynets per day out in the field and a round bale lasts approx 2 to 2 1/2 weeks and my mare has 1 huge and 1 small haynet overnight and a big square bale lasts me almost 5 weeks! I think our farmer charge £2.75 for small bales of hay but i havent had them in a long time so cant quite remember. I dont use straw now but our old supplier used to charge £1.75 for small bales (about 6 months ago)


----------



## TallyHo123 (27 February 2010)

My friend pays £25 for a big rectangle bale of hay
I pay £15 for a big rectangle bale of straw


----------



## JamesEarwaker (27 February 2010)

The prices are quite high at the moment because of low supplies and the very best stuff will be in short supply so will cost a few extra £££, always best to shop around, there might be some cheap ish hay but check before you hand over money as normaly the crap stuff full of weeds etc


----------



## laura05 (27 February 2010)

I pay £10 for a large round of straw and £12 for large rectangle bale of good quality hay delivered.


----------



## coen (2 March 2010)

Hay is so expensive at the moment, I am based in Essex and it has rocketed from £3.40 in summer to £4.20. Some places are even charging £5 for small bales.
My straw also small bales, is either £2 for wheat straw or £5.50 for barley straw which I find lasts longer.


----------



## Tiaan (12 March 2010)

I think I need to shop around, I am in Surrey and am currently paying £35 for the Hay and £25 for the Straw. The worst part about it is they used to be of a good size roughly 8ft x 4ft but because of the time of year they have shrunk!!! :-( they are now only 6ft x 3ft if Im lucky.

Having said that I would recommend buying the larger bales if you have the space as they are much more economical.


----------



## Mrs_Wishkabibble (12 March 2010)

Gosh, can't believe how much people pay for hay! 
We make our own hay and sell it at £2 a bale. Saying that though I have just sold our last 20 bales this morning, seems it is hard to come by this year.
I think it is more expensive depending whereabouts you are in the country, we keep our price low and I find people then keep coming back.
Could you ring round some local farmers and see if they have any?


----------



## monkeybum13 (12 March 2010)

£2.50 hay (brilliant quality)
£1.75 straw
Both delivered and stacked in the hay barn


----------

